# Evil woman on craigslist



## Camarie (Jul 17, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/1273514192.html

what a evil woman!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 17, 2009)

I would assume this would be abandonment of an animal and correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this illegal? It amazes me when people say they are gonna dump a pet but want quite a bit of money for that same pet! People are crazy.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 17, 2009)

here she asks for $70.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/1268859321.html


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 17, 2009)

Ugh! :banghead

I sent her an email explaining why setting this rabbit free is an awful idea, who to contact for help, and overall pleaded to not set the poor thing loose.


----------



## terrellflyer (Jul 17, 2009)

I read the add and my impression is if the bunny would be better in the wild the saler would turn it loose,but since it couldn't survive she is selling it,one voice,many different ears.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I got a response from this lady... :grumpy:

She said he he he, then asked if I need a dead rabbit, then explained how she has one in her living room hangin on her wall. That was all the email consisted of.

Just wow. What a slap in the face. I mentioned my involvement with rabbit rescue groups and the tone of my email was no where close to rude. That kind of response shows the immaturity of this women.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 17, 2009)

The add was flagged and removed.
What a %^#%^&#$**#


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 17, 2009)

Why did this woman own a rabbit in the first place? People like her should not own rabbits or any kind of animal.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe she posted it to get people fired up?
Who knows though it could have been a real add, I sure hope not though.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't see the ad but my thought was maybe she was just posting to stir. I guess that craigslist must get trolls too.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Well, I got a response from this lady... :grumpy:
> 
> She said he he he, then asked if I need a dead rabbit, then explained how she has one in her living room hangin on her wall. That was all the email consisted of.
> 
> Just wow. What a slap in the face. I mentioned my involvement with rabbit rescue groups and the tone of my email was no where close to rude. That kind of response shows the immaturity of this women.


Sadistic or what, How could you do such a thing to a cute little ball of fluff! In the picture it looks to be in good shape, Although I couldn't see one of its ears.


----------



## anneq (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people are just sick.


----------



## christinelea1 (Jul 23, 2009)

WHERE IS THIS RABBIT????
OMGOSH(
Please someone give me her email addy so I can ask her to BUY the rabbit and get him to safety...


----------



## Camarie (Jul 23, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/1275818982.html

her email is [email protected].


----------



## pla725 (Jul 23, 2009)

There was some else who posted that they were seeking a female lionhead. I directed them to this person. Hopefully she learned her lesson.


----------



## Camarie (Jul 23, 2009)

Good i really hope this rabbit can find a home. I was so tempted if the chick kept posting to go get the rabbit my self, but i dont have the room for her.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually I was just checking that site again and this individual has three rabbits she is disposing of. The other two are dwarf males.

Here is original ad someone copied and reposted: http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pet/1273669602.html


----------



## Camarie (Jul 23, 2009)

well i hope this bunny finds someone!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Good grief....I just noticed how evil-woman refers to the bunny as "it" in her ad.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw that too.


----------

